# paljon kieltämistä



## Gordon Freeman

_Sir Charles oli leski, eikä voida kieltää, etteivät hänen tapansa olleet hieman omituisia._

Luulen, että lauseen tavoite on sanoa, että Sir Charles oli hieman omituista. 

Ei voida kieltää = totta on

Siis,  totta on että Sir Charlesin tavat *EIVÄT* olleet hieman omituisia. 

En ymmärrä miksi käytettiin tämän kieltämisen. Eikö se kaksoiskieltäminen,  joka on kielletty englannissa?


----------



## Spongiformi

Näyttää todellakin virheelliseltä lauseelta.

_Sir Charles oli leski, eikä voida kieltää hänen tapojensa olleen hieman omituisia. _(<- Lauseenvastikkeella.)
_
Sir Charles oli leski, eikä voida sanoa/väittää, etteivät hänen tapansa olleet hieman omituisia. _(<- Eri verbillä.)


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minun kielikorvani mukaan esimerkkilauseen pitäisi kai kuulua:

_Sir Charles oli leski, eikä voida kieltää, etteivät*kö* hänen tapansa *olisi* olleet hieman omituisia._

Ainakin tuollaista rakennetta näkee ja kuulee jatkuvasti, ja itse käytän sitä myös. Ajattelen, että tässä on taustalla esim. seuraavanlaisen keskustelun logiikka:

Henkilö 1:_ Eivätkö hänen tapansa olekin hieman omituisia?_
Henkilö 2:_ Sitä ei voi kieltää._

Henkilö 1 esittää siis *toteamuksen*, että hänen (puhutaan siis sir Charlesista) tapansa ovat hieman omituisia, mutta hän esittää sen varovaisesti, kysymyksen muodossa. Henkilö 2 vastaa, että *ehdotettua toteamusta* ei voida kiistää.


----------



## Marko55

Oletko katsonut, mitä Kielitoimiston sanakirja sanoo?
_Ei voi kieltää_ [= olla eri mieltä siitä], _ettei hän ole_ t. _olisi kaunis_ pitää olla: – – että hän on kaunis. 
(*t.* = tai) (*pitää olla* = it should be)

Tämä rakenne on siis Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan kirjakielessä väärin, mutta sitä käytetään kuitenkin paljon. Netistäkin löytyy paljon esimerkkejä:
1) *"En voi kieltää, ettei lopettaminen olisi käynyt mielessä"*
Vakavat vammat veivät kokonaisia kausia – superlahjakkuus ei luovuttanut ja nyt edessä on uran ensimmäinen aikuisten MM-turnaus: "Tämä on palkinto siitä, että kannattaa kuntouttaa"
2)  *Et voi kieltää, ettei poika olisi itsetuhoinen.*
itsetuhoinen englanti - Suomi - Englanti sanakirjassa glosbe
3) *Emme voi kieltää, ettei taidetta olisi olemassa, mutta mitä taide on? *
26.1. Filocafé: Taide ja totuus


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Marko55 said:


> Oletko katsonut, mitä Kielitoimiston sanakirja sanoo?
> _Ei voi kieltää_ [= olla eri mieltä siitä], _ettei hän ole_ t. _olisi kaunis_ pitää olla: – – että hän on kaunis.


Minun mielestäni ero on juuri tuossa *ole* vs. *olisi* -kohdassa. Jos sanotaan _"...ettei hän *olisi* kaunis"_, minulle tulee mielikuva siitä, että lainataan jotain *toista* henkilöä, joka on ehkä väittänyt, että kohde* ei ole* kaunis, ja tämä *väite* - kauneuden kieltäminen - halutaan kieltää. Siis jotenkin tähän tapaan:

*Henkilö 1*: _Hän ei ole kaunis._
*Henkilö 2*: _Ettei*kö* hän *olisi* kaunis? Et voi kieltää hänen kauneuttaan! -> Ei voi kieltää, ettei*kö* hän *olisi* kaunis._

Joissakin kielissähän taidetaan käyttää subjunktiivia vähän tuohon tapaan. Mutta korostan, että minun kantani perustuu pelkästään omaan intuitiooni. Minulle kaikki kielioppi on hepreaa...


----------



## hui

Tuosta Yrjö Weilinin vuoden 1904 _Baskervillen koiran _suomennoksesta puuttuu kysymyslauseen *-kö*. Muutenkaan ei voi kieltää, etteikö kirjan käännös ole monin paikoin vähän ontuvaa nykysuomea. 

VISK - § 1159 Kiellon kumoutuminen
*§1159 Kiellon kumoutuminen*
_Että_ ja kysymyslause yhdistyvät _etteikö_-alkuisissa lauseissa, esim. _En epäile etteikö asia ole niin_. – –
– – Kiistää ei voi sitä, _*etteikö* säännöllisillä terveystutkimuksilla ole oma tärkeä merkityksensä sairauksien varhaistoteamisessa_.

VISK - § 142 Sulaumien sanamaisia piirteitä
*Huom.* Liitepartikkelillinen sulauma _etteikö_ esiintyy kiteytyneenä kieltoa tai epäilystä torjuvissa ilmauksissa, esim. _Suominen ei kiellä, *etteikö* tämä reitti olisi mielenkiintoinen lisävaihtoehto (l)_. Tällöin _etteikö_ on muodoltaan kielteinen ja kysyvä, mutta merkitykseltään myönteinen: se ei kiellä sivulauseen ilmaisemaa propositiota. (Larjavaara 1992a, Maamies 1993; » § 1159.)


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Sain ajatuksen. En täysin ymmärtänyt, ehkä jokin vastauksistä sen  sisältää, ehkä Maunulan Pappan viimeinen posti sanoo jotakin sen kaltaista.

_Ei voi kieltää, ettei hän ole kaunis_.

Kun joku sanoo,  ETTEI hän ole kaunis, tai mitä tahansa, mitä hän tee on kieltäminen, hän kieltää.
Näin lauseen alkuosa yksinkertäisesti sanoo, ettei hän voi tehdä sitä, ettei hän voi kieltää. Se ei sano mitään sen henkilön puheen sisällöstä. Mitä luulette?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Gordon Freeman said:


> Näin lauseen alkuosa yksinkertäisesti sanoo, ettei hän voi tehdä sitä, ettei hän voi kieltää.


Juuri noin minä sen hahmotan. Virke

_Ei voi kieltää, etteikö hän olisi kaunis._

tarkoittaa minun korvissani samaa kuin virke

_Ei voi sanoa: "hän ei ole kaunis"_.


----------

